# RAIDER NATION CAR SHOW MAY 25 @ FUDDRUCKERS LAKEWOOD



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Raider Nation 4th Annual cruise for a cause. Sat May 25 @ FuddRuckers Lakewood Ca All proceeds goes to help children with cancer Autism reseach abused and abandon children. Special Guest Mike Alexander Rod Martin Greg Townsmans Dokie Williams and many more Radier Greats. D.J. 50/50 Raffles. all day and great give aways 1st and 2nd place trophys and Best of Show. Move in starts at 7:30 show from 10/4pm Smily Raider Nation 562) 853 5573


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

MemoriesOC will be there


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt Thanks everyone the flyer will be up soon.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors?? How much? Need a Dj?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT..will be there


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks, call Smiley for any info.Its looks and sounds like its going to be a great show.


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

Joe with Sams KettleCorn, CONFIRMED!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks  ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Raider Nation Car show Sat May 25 @ Fuddruckers Lakewood So Cal. 10/5pm Cars $20 Bikes $15 50/50 raffles all day great prizes. Raider player n fan fest. All proceeds go to kids with cancer networks. Great cuase come support and its for all fans. Its not a club but a way of life. Ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Flyer comeing soon


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*See your there.* :thumbsup:


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Hope U have a Longest distance Traveled Trophy for me. Your Friendly Neighborhood Spider-man is coming from Las Vegas.


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Dammiittt ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt Radier Nation Carshow


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

mexhika said:


> Ttt


Ttt see you all there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj's E.C.H.O. Program cruise nights starting Friday May 10th at Imperial Burgers in Buena Park. 6201 Lincoln Av Buena Park from 6-10pm and every other Friday after that.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

MEXICA said:


> Raider Nation Car show Sat May 25 @ Fuddruckers Lakewood So Cal. 10/5pm Cars $20 Bikes $15 50/50 raffles all day great prizes. Raider player n fan fest. All proceeds go to kids with cancer networks. Great cuase come support and its for all fans. Its not a club but a way of life. Ttt


ttt


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.ccom


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT for the Nation


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

MEXICA said:


> Raider Nation 4th Annual cruise for a cause. Sat May 25 @ FuddRuckers Lakewood Ca All proceeds goes to help children with cancer Autism reseach abused and abandon children. Special Guest Mike Alexander Rod Martin Greg Townsmans Dokie Williams and many more Radier Greats. D.J. 50/50 Raffles. all day and great give aways 1st and 2nd place trophys and Best of Show. Move in starts at 7:30 show from 10/4pm Smily Raider Nation 562) 853 5573


AZTEC PRIDE will b there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Raider Nation TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: Maynerd Estrada 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 







*


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Next Sat ttt


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

[:thumbsup:QUOTE=Latin Luxury;16657305]TTT
View attachment 647405
[/QUOTE]


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt Next Sat for info hit up SmileyRadierNation on Facebook. Thanks


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT FOR THE NATION!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

G2G_Al said:


> TTT FOR THE NATION!!


This Sat see you all there


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT this weekend....


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, God Bless
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, God Bless
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thanks


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Raider Nation TTT


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

G2G_Al said:


> Raider Nation TTT


Thanks Al ttt This Sat @ Fuddruckers Lakewood 10_4pm


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm torn...do I wear my club shirt or my Raider jersey??? I think Raider jersey with my club chain!!! Raider Nation TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

Morning BUMP!!!!!!!


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Its all.going down tomarrow. Come support a great cuase. Proceeds go to help kids with cancer


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

G2G_Al said:


> I'm torn...do I wear my club shirt or my Raider jersey??? I think Raider jersey with my club chain!!! Raider Nation TTT




Your Cowboys jersey....l:thumbsup:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Your Cowboys jersey....l:thumbsup:


Yah right


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

MEXICA said:


> Raider Nation 4th Annual cruise for a cause. Sat May 25 @ FuddRuckers Lakewood Ca All proceeds goes to help children with cancer Autism reseach abused and abandon children. Special Guest Mike Alexander Rod Martin Greg Townsmans Dokie Williams and many more Radier Greats. D.J. 50/50 Raffles. all day and great give aways 1st and 2nd place trophys and Best of Show. Move in starts at 7:30 show from 10/4pm Smily Raider Nation 562) 853 5573


what's up loko can u post tha adress or send me on. a text 8059079726thank u


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Its show time , FuddRuckers Lakewood Ca


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

relax63 said:


> what's up loko can u post tha adress or send me on. a text 8059079726thank u


 Its going down at Fuddruckers resteruant in the city of Lakewood 10/4pm


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

mexhika said:


> Its going down at Fuddruckers resteruant in the city of Lakewood 10/4pm


K


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:h5:


mexhika said:


> Its show time , FuddRuckers Lakewood Ca


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Best Of Friends had a great time!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES HAD A GREAT TIME ..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Viejitos Oxnard bike club had a good time


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks homies for all that supported. Can you guys plz post pics for all to see thanks agin and will see you next year!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

GTG had a great time


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

I had a great time


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

No pics :tears:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE  ​


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks agin everyone for comeing out. Over 100 cars and money raise to help out kids and familys with cancer.


----------

